# British Army Cadet attacked with improvised flame thrower



## McG (3 Nov 2014)

Disturbing news out of the UK.


> Poppy seller burned in aerosol attack in Manchester
> BBC News
> 02 Nov 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-manchester-29870960


----------



## cryco (3 Nov 2014)

described as black or asian?  How do you confuse the two? And wtf did passers by do? this was done at 6 pm, there should have been someone around, no?


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Nov 2014)

It's _Britspeak_. When we say Asian we often mean East-Asian: Chinese, Japanese, etc. We often group Indians and Pakistanis, for example, as "East Indians," or something. In the UK most people understand "Asian" to include Indians and Pakistanis.









                                                           A great many people from India and Pakistan have quite dark skins


Edit: punctuation  :-[


----------



## cryco (3 Nov 2014)

thanks for clearing that up ERC!


----------

